# κόπτης, κόφτης



## nickel (May 12, 2016)

Να πιάσουμε λίγο την επικαιρότητα:

_*Κόπτης*_ (μονοφυσίτης χριστιανός της Αιγύπτου ή της Αιθιοπίας) Copt [από αραβική λέξη για τον Αιγύπτιο]

(_*κόπτης, κόφτης, κόπτρια, κόφτρα*_) 
— (άτομο ή εργαλείο που κόβει) cutter (π.χ. wire cutter, glass cutter, tile cutter, cigar cutter), slicer (π.χ. egg slicer), clippers
— (_*κόφτης*_, αμυντικός παίκτης αμυντικός μέσος) defensive midfielder
— (_*κόφτης*_, καθηγητής που απορρίπτει πολλούς) flunker
— _*κόφτης ταχύτητας*_, speed limiter
— _*δημοσιονομικός κόφτης*_ (μηχανισμός αυτόματης εφαρμογής μέτρων (δημοσιονομικής) σταθεροποίησης, μηχανισμός αυτόματης δημοσιονομικής σταθεροποίησης / διόρθωσης) automatic fiscal stabilizer​


----------



## Rogerios (May 12, 2016)

Και γιατί όχι κατευθείαν "μηχανισμός αυτόματης δημοσιονομικής σταθεροποίησης"; [τι τα θέλουμε τα μέτρα :) ]


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2016)

Ωραία. Έκανα μερικές προσθήκες εμπλουτισμού, αλλά άφησα και τα μέτρα, όχι τόσο προς τιμήν του Μπάμπη, όπου βρήκα τον όρο, αλλά επειδή τα «μέτρα» μου θυμίζουν πάντα ράφτη που μου ράβει κουστούμι — και όχι μόνο.


----------



## sarant (May 12, 2016)

Mπράβο, απαραίτητο. Προχτές στα μεζεδάκια είχα έναν "κόπτη" για μήλα. 

ΜΑΔΣ λοιπόν, που είναι το βορειοελλαδίτικο αντίστοιχο του "μάδησε"


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2016)

Rogerios said:


> Και γιατί όχι κατευθείαν "μηχανισμός αυτόματης δημοσιονομικής σταθεροποίησης"; [τι τα θέλουμε τα μέτρα :) ]



Γιατί μπορεί τα μέτρα να μην είναι δημοσιονομικά. Αφήστε να δούμε πρώτα το μενού.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2016)

sarant said:


> Mπράβο, απαραίτητο. Προχτές στα μεζεδάκια είχα έναν "κόπτη" για μήλα.



Ωραίος ο κόφτης για μήλα και με πολλά ονόματα:

apple cutter
apple slicer
apple corer and divider 
και ένας apple slicer - corer, cutter, and divider 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B014Q8IYFO?psc=1

Περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχει, μηχανολογικά, ο peeler (αποφλοιωτής μήλων, ξεφλουδιστήρι).

https://www.lehmans.com/p-1837-apple-express-clamp-on-apple-peeler.aspx?show=all


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2016)

Αφού βάλατε κόφτη για τα μήλα, να βάλουμε και κόφτη για τα πούρα.

https://www.google.gr/search?client....0..0.0....0...1c.1.64.img..0.0.0.b5a6M9G4pzc


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2016)

nickel said:


> (π.χ. wire cutter, glass cutter, tile cutter, cigar cutter)



Yes!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigar_cutter


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2016)

Θα βάλουμε και τον κ...κόφτη του Ηλία Πετρόπουλου;


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2016)

...
The Cutter - Echo and the Bunnymen






Conquering myself
Until I see another hurdle approaching
Say we can, say we will
Not just another drop in the ocean

Come to the free for all
With seven tapered knives
Some of them six feet tall
We will escape our lives

Am I the happy loss?
Will I still recoil
When the skin is lost?
Am I the worthy cross?
Will I still be soiled
When the dirt is off?

Spare us the cutter
Spare us the cutter
Couldn't cut the mustard

And a comm cutter, a.k.a. jammer: *jammer = παρεμβολέας παρασίτων, κν. κόφτης:

*


Zazula said:


> O *κόφτης ταχύτητας* είναι *speed limiter*, πάντως.
> Και υπάρχει και ο (πολύ γνωστότερος) *κόφτης στροφών*, παναπεί *rev limiter*: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12013-Ρήματα-σε-–άρω&p=218684&viewfull=1#post218684



a *cookie cutter*, 
a set of cutting pliers: *diagonal pliers = πλαγιοκόφτης*, 
a sound cutter (damper):



drsiebenmal said:


> _... _*ΚΟΦΤΗΣ *Δείγμα εφευρετικότητας για την ηχορρύπανση. Οι «κόφτες» στους ενισχυτές ρίχνουν τα ντεσιμπέλ στα νόμιμα επίπεδα. *...*



a *slane *(for reapers, grim or not):



nickel said:


> Ξέρουμε ότι ο *κόπτης *δεν είναι μόνο πρόσωπο, είναι και εργαλείο. Όπως ο *καφεκόπτης*. Αφού λοιπόν έχουμε *τυροκόπτη*, ας αποκτήσουμε και *τυρφοκόπτη*. Αν βέβαια έχεις την πρόταση: «When some turf-cutter drives his slean [άλλη ορθογραφία] into the peat in that desolate valley» (1977 J. Hodgins, _Invention of World_), τότε _τυρφοκόπτης_ γίνεται ο turf-cutter και το εργαλείο γίνεται σκέτο _κόπτης_, _κόφτης_, _εργαλείο κοπής_ ή _κοφτήρι_ (δεν έχει μόνο μεταφορικές σημασίες).



and the "jaws of life":



daeman said:


> ...
> *jaws of life* (hydraulic rescue tools) = υδραυλικός διαστολέας - υδραυλικός κόφτης [(υδραυλικά) διασωστικά εργαλεία]
> 
> 
> ...



Πάω στο καφεκοπτείο, θέλει κανείς τίποτα;


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα βάλουμε και τον κ...κόφτη του Ηλία Πετρόπουλου;



*κουραδοκόφτης = thong, string*

Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι εξίσου περιγραφικό.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2016)

Το νήμα απέκτησε και την απαραίτητη εικονογράφησή του.


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα βάλουμε και τον κ...κόφτη του Ηλία Πετρόπουλου;



Υπάρχει σε αντίστοιχο ύφος το turdcutter, αλλά είναι ψευδόφιλο:






The New Partridge Dictionary of Slang and Unconventional English, p. 2321


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2016)

nickel said:


> — _*κόφτης ταχύτητας*_, speed limiter


Υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά στο #10, αλλά ας τα βάλω μαζεμένα:

Στους κινητήρες των οχημάτων *κόφτης = rev limiter*· είναι κόφτης στροφών και ο συχνότερα αναφερόμενος όταν μιλάμε για αυτοκίνητα. Όποτε ακούτε λ.χ. ότι κάποιος πάει με σπασμένη (ή σκασμένη ή σκαστή ή σπαστή) δευτέρα, εννοούμε πως πάει με δευτέρα στον κόφτη, φουλ στα κόκκινα (δηλ. στις μέγιστες στροφές που σηκώνει πριν μπει ο κόφτης)· βλ. κ. _*κοφτάρω*_, _*κοφτίδια*_.

Σε ορισμένα οχήματα υπάρχει και *κόφτης ταχύτητας = speed limiter*, που είναι περιοριστής της αριθμητικής τιμής του μεγέθους της ταχύτητας του οχήματος.

Τέλος, στους κινητήρες τζετ (αεριοστροβίλους) και στις έλικες (προπέλες) *κόφτης = overspeed governor* (OSG) και περιορίζει και πάλι στροφές (π.χ. στο 101,5%). Σημειωτέον υπάρχει και στους ανελκυστήρες (ασανσέρ) overspeed governor = περιοριστής ταχύτητας (ρεγουλατόρος).


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2016)

Πλούσιο σημείωμα για τους κόφτες στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο:

*Δαμόκλειος κόφτης*


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πλούσιο σημείωμα για τους κόφτες στον σημερινό Σαραντάκο: *Δαμόκλειος κόφτης*


To οποίο, αν και αναφέρει το παρόν νήμα (έστω και ως προσωπικό σημείωμα), δεν έκανε χρήση όλου του υλικού του. :)


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2016)

...
Επειδή ξεχάσαμε τον *παγοκόφτη *—άλλοτε αντικείμενο καθημερινής οικιακής χρήσης, όταν είχαμε ψυγεία με παγοκολόνες— ιδού ένας διάσημος παγοκόφτης από μια ταινία που έχει μείνει αξέχαστη ειδικά για μία σκηνή που δεν κόπηκε τελικά:






Αγγλιστί *ice pick*, αλλά προσοχή, γιατί ice pick λέγεται και η ορειβατική αξίνα που χρησιμοποιείται στον πάγο, αμερικανιστί *ice axe*, την οποία οι Έλληνες ορειβάτες λένε _*πιολέ*_, από το γαλλικό _*piolet*_, ενώ οι ισπανόφωνοι τη λένε _*piqueta*_.

An *ice pick* is a tool used to break up, pick at, or chip at ice. It resembles a scratch awl, but is designed for picking at ice rather than wood. Before the invention of modern refrigerators, ice picks were a ubiquitous household tool used for separating and shaping the blocks of ice used in ice boxes.

The term _ice pick_ also commonly refers to a mountaineers' tool known in the USA as an _ice axe_.


Από τα οξφορδιανά λεξικά για το *ice pick*:

1. A small pick used by climbers to traverse ice-covered slopes.







2. A sharp, straight, pointed implement with a handle, used to break ice into small pieces for chilling food and drinks.






Για το ice pick με τη σημασία της αξίνας θα είχε πολλά να πει ο Τρότσκι, που αντί να πάει από σφυροδρέπανο κυριολεκτικά, πήγε από αξίνα (δηλαδή από το σφυροδρέπανο του Στάλιν τελικά), όπως λένε και οι Stranglers στην αρχή του No more heroes:






Whatever happened to Leon Trotsky?
He got an ice pick
That made his ears burn


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2016)

Με την ευκαιρία, διόρθωσα τον κόφτη σε αμυντικό μέσο, και αγγλικά midfielder. Ελπίζω να το έγραψα σωστά αυτή τη φορά.


----------



## sarant (May 29, 2016)

nickel said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, διόρθωσα τον κόφτη σε αμυντικό μέσο, και αγγλικά midfielder. Ελπίζω να το έγραψα σωστά αυτή τη φορά.



defensive midfielder θαρρώ


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2016)

Σωστά. Μισή δουλειά κάνω.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2016)

Στη Wikipedia έχει τον ακόμα πιο εξειδικευμένο ρόλο του *holding midfielder*:

A holding or deep-lying midfielder stays close to their team's defence, while other midfielders may move forward to attack. A player in this role will try to protect their goal by disrupting the opponents' attacking moves and stopping long shots on the goal.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midfielder#Holding_midfielder


----------

